# Accessing a busy website ?? help !



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 15, 2008)

I am having problem accessing this site coz its server is under heavy load !
*results.vtu.ac.in/
even if the site opens i can't access the results  after i enter the register number !

how can i put my request at top and gain immediate access to my results ?
or how do i open this site ?

if you got an answer apart from trying on and on .. please tell me !!
thanks !


----------



## slugger (Mar 16, 2008)

contact d webmaster and request him 2 block all IPs other than yours so that you can check your marks in peace


----------



## utsav (Mar 16, 2008)

What a crap idea.
see your results during night.during night server load becomes low


----------

